# Juggernaut Vs Konoha



## ShangDOh (May 31, 2006)

Juggernaut from the comics vs the entire village. Do they stand a chance?

Edit: There, that should make it fairer.


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2006)

momentum > the rookie nine.


----------



## BakaKage (May 31, 2006)

He's the Juggernaut bitches!


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2006)

He's slow as fuck. Kakashi and his Mangekyou for the win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2006)

Classic, or current?


----------



## Havoc (May 31, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> He's slow as fuck. Kakashi and his Mangekyou for the win.



And what exactly could Kakashi or anyone for that matter do to stop Juggernaut permanently?


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> And what exactly could Kakashi or anyone for that matter do to stop Juggernaut permanently?



Chidori > Juggernaut. Alternate Dimension MS > Juggernaut.


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> And what exactly could Kakashi or anyone for that matter do to stop Juggernaut permanently?


Send him to another dimension? 

It doesn't say "Konoha vs. Juggernaut in a stopping contest"


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 1, 2006)

Kakashi's MS and Jiraiya's Swamp Jutsu should be able to take him out.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Chidori > Juggernaut. Alternate Dimension MS > Juggernaut.




You must be fucking kidding. You better be fucking kidding.

His power is being FUCKING UNSTOPPABLE!

Their best bet at beating him is the Death God jutsu, that is of course if ALL of the ninja can hold him long enough to finish it.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 1, 2006)

juggernaut has all of the shikon jewel shards. he also has the chaos emeralds and the cytorrak gem. not to mention he has pokemon ruby, sapphire, and don't forget diamond. he wins definitely.


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

Kaka-chan sends him off to Dimension X. How hard is this to understand?

Oh noes, Konoha might WIN something? Quick, think up some bullshit!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Kakashi needs to hit a not moving target. And how do you keep Juggs from moving?


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Kakashi needs to hit a not moving target. And how do you keep Juggs from moving?


Deidara was moving a lot faster than Juggs can. And Kakashi was moving at the same time. He could just stand to the side against Juggs.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggs hits Kakashi with his own pimp.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 1, 2006)

Swamp or something similar slows him down, then Kakashi does his job.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah Kakashi's MS would take out Juggs pretty quickly. I don't know about Jiraiya's swampland jutsu, would that stop Juggernaut?


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> Kaka-chan sends him off to Dimension X. How hard is this to understand?
> 
> Oh noes, Konoha might WIN something? Quick, think up some bullshit!





ooooo, someones a little bit bitter from all those battledome threads.



seriously, kakashi is their only hope. his jutsu MIGHT be able to do it, unless juggs has his forcefeild on, which, being mysticly empowerd, may protect him.



if kakashi can teleport him, then konoha wins by way of ring out, if not, NOTHING is going to even make a dent. juggs is invincible, in the literal sense. no jutsu is going to do any damage.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Yeah Kakashi's MS would take out Juggs pretty quickly. I don't know about Jiraiya's swampland jutsu, would that stop Juggernaut?



No, that would not stop the UNSTOPPABLE JUGGERNAUT. Thats his power, being immortal and unstoppable.


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

I am a little bitter, yes. 80% of Outskirts people seem to have this fervent desire to see Naruto characters get owned.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzemebachi, cut the crap and stop being ignorant. You're like phenomenal, except you're stupid on all levels. Yeah, Foxy can beat Eneru. Good one. 

Tell me, how does a dimension not stop Juggernaut, Chidori can cut through anything, how hard is that to understand? He runs into a swamp, bye bye momentum. Shut the hell up. You're fucking stupid. Just give it up. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> Tell me, how does a dimension not stop Juggernaut, Chidori can cut through anything, how hard is that to understand? He runs into a swamp, bye bye momentum. Shut the hell up. You're fucking stupid. Just give it up. Don't be an idiot.




so can adimantium supposedly, but guess what? it can't cut juggs. one thing to know: juggs is not a mutant. he gets his powers from a very special source: a GOD. you think some nins can compete with that? also, his momentum CAN'T be taken away, his actual power is to keep going no matter what. you think he is not strong enough to push/swim through? most people's strength is defined with a class, his is refered to as LIMITLESS.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Serenade, you only saw the X-Men movie, didnt you?


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Serenade, you only saw the X-Men movie, didnt you?



Answer the question. How does an aleternate dimension not stop him; how does a swamp not "slow" him.


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

Now now, Sere. No flaming.

The dimension indeed flushes him. It's silly to say otherwise. The swamp SHOULD slow him... but the rules of Juggernaut say nothing slows him, so nothing slows him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2006)

The swamp's not bottomless. Juggs could walk on the bottom and not be bothered at all. As for Kakashi's Alternate Dimension spammy shit technique, like stated before, if Cain has his forcefield up, I doubt he even notices it. Finally, if you honestly think the Chidori's gonna hurt/cut Juggs, then you really don't know shit about him.

Didn't we already have a thread like this before?


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> The dimension indeed flushes him. It's silly to say otherwise. The swamp SHOULD slow him... but the rules of Juggernaut say nothing slows him, so nothing slows him.




actually, even if we forget the rules, someone of juggs strength, even disregarding momentum rules, would make it through the swamp easy. a swamp is only dangarus to humans because we lack the strength to swim through it, it is too thick, jugs would but through like it was just water.


but seriously, the alt demension WOULD stop him, if it works. however, his powers may protect him from it, but it all depends. again, juggs is mystically empowerd, so the laws of physics don't weigh havily on him


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> Now now, Sere. No flaming.



He's flaming me everywhere and its hurting my feelings. You should ban him.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 1, 2006)

As far as I can see, the only thing that has a chance of stopping juggs is Kakashi's MS. 

Saying that even sending Juggs to an alt. universe won't work is being stupid.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> He's flaming me everywhere and its hurting my feelings. You should ban him.



Want things you can't have.

Alternate Dimension > Juggernaut. Need I say more?


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> Want things you can't have.
> 
> Alternate Dimension > Juggernaut. Need I say more?




seriously though, that was blatant flaming and your lucky that the mod looking at this is apparently nice, as that is definetly reason to ban your ass.


anyways, juggs has gone to alt demensions. twice. he always gets out. but still, this is assuming it actually works on juggs, his protection may stop it


----------



## escamoh (Jun 1, 2006)

Kakashi can make juggs implode with his MS can't he?


----------



## Freija (Jun 1, 2006)

Kakashi > Juggernaut with MS


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> seriously though, that was blatant flaming and your lucky that the mod looking at this is apparently nice, as that is definetly reason to ban your ass.
> 
> 
> anyways, juggs has gone to alt demensions. twice. he always gets out. but still, this is assuming it actually works on juggs, his protection may stop it




Sorry, I can't stand ignorance.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't stand ignorance.



And apparently people cant stand you. 

And why are people igorning what I said? I gave you Konoha supporters a good one. Not only would MS might work on Juggs, but Death God.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> And apparently people cant stand you.
> 
> And why are people igorning what I said? I gave you Konoha supporters a good one. Not only would MS might work on Juggs, but Death God.



I fail to see where you agree with aleternate dimension, and Death God needs you to be still. You can't be moving when they extract a soul. And seeing as how he's not going to stop, MS is the only way out.



> Kakashi needs to hit a not moving target. And how do you keep Juggs from moving?



Read that, then say you agree.



> Yeah Kakashi's MS would take out Juggs pretty quickly. I don't know about Jiraiya's swampland jutsu, would that stop Juggernaut?
> 
> No, that would not stop the UNSTOPPABLE JUGGERNAUT. Thats his power, being immortal and unstoppable.



Read that,  then say you agree.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN!



I fail to see teh burn, and just so you know, the second quote I have is yours, the first one is from someone else. So if you were referring to that, then you really suck at memorizing what you said.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut is vulnerable to quicksand-like terrain. Spider-Man once beat him by covering Juggernaut's eyeholes and (accidentally) causing Juggernaut to blunder into a dozens-of-feet-deep cement foundation that he sank into and became trapped in for days, at a minimum.

Juggernaut is also vulnerable to mental attacks, without his helmet. However, genjutsu may not require removing the helmet since it is triggered through the senses and could essentially infiltrate Marko's brain through his eyeholes. Kakashi or any talented Jounin could put him to sleep.

If removing the helmet is necessary, Tsunade could rip it off before Juggernaut can react.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> He's flaming me everywhere and its hurting my feelings. You should ban him.




It's hurting my feelings as well.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> I fail to see teh burn, and just so you know, the second quote I have, the first one is from someone else. So if you were referring to that, then you really suck at memorizing what you said.



Part of the second quote is from me. Looks like you really suck at trying to make people feel dumb.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Part of the second quote is from me. Looks like you really suck at trying to make people feel dumb.



I'm not making you feel dumb, I'm saying you are. 

the second quote in that entire quote is yours. The first is someone elses. And once again, I fail to see your "burn".

You've yet to agree that sending people to an alternate dimension will work. And I just disproved your death god way, so I'm bufuddled, where am I getting burned? Please clarify.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

God you're arrogant....I was sarcastically saying that you burned me.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> God you're arrogant....I was sarcastically saying that you burned me.



Yeah, next time lets put sarcasm tags. And what I meant was, as part of the second quote I had, the second quote in that quote box is yours. The first one in the box is someone elses.


----------



## Arazial (Jun 1, 2006)

ShangDOh said:
			
		

> Juggernaut from the comics vs the entire village. Do they stand a chance?
> 
> Edit: There, that should make it fairer.




I can't remember everything about Juggernaut, but _if_ he has no way of defending against Kakashi's ms than I think Konoha can take this.   However, if Kakashi's ms doesn't affect him, or he actually misses too much and get's drained, than I think Konoha would be in some serious trouble.  I think Jiraiya's swamp techniques could slow him down for some time, but he'd eventually get out.  This is all assuming his helmet can protect from Genjutsu.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Genjutsu wouldnt really stop him. It would work, but what would it do to him?


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Genjutsu wouldnt really stop him. It would work, but what would it do to him?



Genjustsu can make you drown yourself.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Genjutsu wouldnt really stop him. It would work, but what would it do to him?


Put him to sleep, or make him walk off course and wander away.


----------



## acritarch (Jun 1, 2006)

Trion Juggernaut (Juggernaut fully powered by Cytorrak) can rip holes in dimnensions with his bare hands. Kakashi's MS can't stop that. Plus, do we even know if Juggs can be MS transported or rather transported by anything with his mystical forcefield up? My first inclination is no. The Nins best bet is a stalement by trapping him in a sleep genjutsu or a genjutsu forever, that is, if that can even work through his forcefield. The nins can't win physically.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

braindx said:
			
		

> Trion Juggernaut (Juggernaut fully powered by Cytorrak) can rip holes in dimnensions with his bare hands. Kakashi's MS can't stop that. Plus, do we even know if Juggs can be MS transported or rather transported by anything with his mystical forcefield up? My first inclination is no. The Nins best bet is a stalement by trapping him in a sleep genjutsu or a genjutsu forever, that is, if that can even work through his forcefield. The nins can't win physically.



I dont think that anyone debating in this really knows about Juggernaut's full powers or anything.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaught wins. Nothing not even there puny deathgod would hurt him



> The Nins best bet is a stalement by trapping him in a sleep genjutsu or a genjutsu forever, that is, if that can even work through his forcefield


 
Genjutsu requires a chakra system. No chakra = no genjutsu


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2006)

I still think that he would be able to use his helmet to block genjutsu.  "Going in the eye holes" seems like a trick Professor X would have figured out years ago.  He wears a skullcap under it, so pulling off the big helmet isn't going to help.  Plus, if he gets his hand over his head there is no way even Tsunade could pull it off.


----------



## Seventh Scripture (Jun 1, 2006)

I THINK WE HAVE A PROBLEM.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Actually Juggernaut in narutoverse = Fucking weakling, because Cyttorak doesn't exist in the narutoverse therefore Konoha ftw


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 1, 2006)

Ways to beat Juggernaut:
Hinata's dad can 1 hit him.
Genjutsu him, force him to hold his breath.
Ino's mind switch thing; beat himself up.
Death God
Kakashi's MS
Shikamaru can bind him then other people can try stuff on him.
Jiraiya can do swamp of the underworld. Full version.
If Yondaime was alive he could put a hiraishin seal on him and thus he's dead.
Itachi obliterates him with Amaterasu or kills him with Tsukiyomi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm with Gooba, helmet would block genjutsu. I've always wondered about the eye holes, and why Xavier didn't just through that... but my guess is, he uses his force field to block those holes.

As for sending him to another dimension with Kakashi's MS, I suppose that may work... 

Jiraiya's swamp would probably get rid of him for a while as well, unless Juggernaut uses his forcefield. With that, he can walk on water.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 1, 2006)

Woah soem funny statements here 

Assuming its classic juggernaught, alot of you seem to have only seen the juggernaught from the film/cartoon. It really doesn't do him justice as he is totally empowered by a god to be his unstoppable avatar. If savage hulks attacks didn't do much you can't assume a kunai is going to do much  You can pretty much ripe his body to pieces (if you can in the first place) and he'll keep moving.

For starters-

Chidori wouldn't do a damm thing, it could barely go through a person, if it had any power Kakashi's Chidori would have gone through Haku and through its target.

Swamp of the underworld might slow him down giving other nins a chance to pull of there attacks, nothing more.

Kakashi's M Sharingan 'might' work, Cytorrak's powers would give him resistance against this sort of thing but i guess this is the only chance Konoha would have.

Death god would be debatable, if you think about it the deathgod would have to combat Cytorrak pulling Marko's soul back to the body  

Tsunade is weaker than the Hulk, don't expect her punchs to do much more than stagger Juggs. As for removing his helm, it took Adantium to piece it before 

Juuken, might work, if it can get past that armour.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm i have to say Konoha. Even Juggernaut couldn't survive all those attacks.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Kagemane no jutsu ftw.

@Rice Ball: If we assume Death God == Death (Marvel) then Death God > Cyttorak. And actually we've seen no proof that Tsunade is weaker than Hulk so far we have encoutered nothing too heavy for her to lift


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 1, 2006)

> @Rice Ball: If we assume Death God == Death (Marvel) then Death God > Cyttorak


 
Japanese death gods aren't death itself. they are just psychopompers.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Japanese death gods aren't death itself. they are just psychopompers.



Eating one's soul isn't just something anyone can do y'know


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 1, 2006)

> Eating one's soul isn't just something anyone can do y'know


 

Psychopompers can.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> Eating one's soul isn't just something anyone can do y'know




but still, compared to what cyytorek can do(rip holes in the demensional fabric) it's nothing.



okay, let's end this: juggs does not need to eat, sleep, breath or drink, he NEVER gets tired, and has UNLIMITED stength, his powers are mystic, powerd by an actual god, and his helmet and skullcap is made from a mystic metal that blocks psychic attacks.



 you cannot "go through the holes" as someone put it, as it most likley makes some sort of feild around him, protecting him. you think the psychics would not have gone through the holes if they could? 



besides kakashi's ms, NOTHING would work. this man DEFINES invincible, he would walk right through swamp of the underworls, kaiten would have jyuuken would be useless(same princible as kyubi naruto, only with cytorrek), and kage mane would be broken out of easily. an 8 gated gai would not even tickle him, and he would laugh at resangan.



look, it is simple: if kakashi's MS does not work due to juggs mystic protection, konoha has absolutly no chance


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> but still, compared to what cyytorek can do(rip holes in the demensional fabric) it's nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said we don't know the extent of the Deaht God's powers. And of course Kagemane would work, why wouldn't it?


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> Like I said we don't know the extent of the Deaht God's powers. And of course Kagemane would work, why wouldn't it?




put into naruto terms, juggs wuold have chakra comprable to the kyubi itself. kage mane had trouble even holding one of the sound 4


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> put into naruto terms, juggs wuold have chakra comprable to the kyubi itself. kage mane had trouble even holding one of the sound 4



No he wouldn't he would have the chakra of an average person, so no. Strength and chakra has no connection


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2006)

Unstoppability powered by gods > kagemane powered by chakra. There's no chance in hell it'd even slow him down.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 1, 2006)

We know how strong Juggernaut is, but still, can someone put up more comic strips of Juggernaut owning some marvel's ass?


----------



## Slips (Jun 1, 2006)

Divination said:
			
		

> Ways to beat Juggernaut:
> Hinata's dad can 1 hit him.
> Genjutsu him, force him to hold his breath.
> Ino's mind switch thing; beat himself up.
> ...




1) Doubt it his shiled would block any phiscal attacks

2) Tis a possibilty i think his helmet would block it though

3) Doesnt INO feel pain when in another body ?

4) Kakashi is the best bet to win 

5) Shika wouldnt hold him for longer than a second

6) Jiraiya's hell swamp would only slow him down

7) Yes Yondaime could put a seal on him but then what phiscal attacks are useless vs Jugs

8) Itachi's Amaterasu  is also a good bet but it would boil down to Amaterasu  vs Jugg's shield

Itachi would be better off mind raping him aka Xavier stlye


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> No he wouldn't he would have the chakra of an average person, so no. Strength and chakra has no connection




no, he has the power of a GOD coursing through him. if he had chakra, he would be comprable to kyubi.





> 1) Doubt it his shiled would block any phiscal attacks
> 
> 2) Tis a possibilty i think his helmet would block it though
> 
> ...






why would yondaime and itachi be in this? this is konoha, right? is not itachi gone, and yondaime dead?


----------



## Slips (Jun 1, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> no, he has the power of a GOD coursing through him. if he had chakra, he would be comprable to kyubi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucked if I know Im just quoteing someone *shrugs*


----------



## Blackmagesamurai (Jun 1, 2006)

Shino would just choke him with his bugs or send them up is nose, and in his ears.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Kagemane no jutsu ftw.
> 
> @Rice Ball: If we assume Death God == Death (Marvel) then Death God > Cyttorak. And actually we've seen no proof that Tsunade is weaker than Hulk so far we have encoutered nothing too heavy for her to lift



Tsunade can lift the world?


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> @Rice Ball: If we assume Death God == Death (Marvel) then Death God > Cyttorak. And actually we've seen no proof that Tsunade is weaker than Hulk so far we have encoutered nothing too heavy for her to lift




tsunude is not super strong, she just releases a burst of chakra that gives her short bursts of power, she is not super strong at all times. and yes, hulk is stronger, he lifted an entire ISLAND before. an island the size of a small town


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

He also lifted Thor's Hammer. I forget how heavy its suppose to be, but its MUCH heavier than Bunta's sword, which is the only thing we see her super lifting.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2006)

Hahaha, kagemane, hilarious.  Someone whose power is to be unstoppable, powered by a god, being weaker than Tayuya.

Clog up his nose for all that I care, he doesn't eat, breathe, or sleep.  He could probably exhale with enough force to blow them out anyways.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey now...Tayuya was a strong ninja...not Juggs strong, but strong.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Like I said they would use, Cyttorak doesn't exist in the narutoverse


----------



## Havoc (Jun 1, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Like I said they would use, Cyttorak doesn't exist in the narutoverse



And this is the basis of your argument?  For the purposes of this Battle he does, if you're using this argument then we can say Juggs doesn't have chakra because they never stated he did in comics.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> And this is the basis of your argument?  For the purposes of this Battle he does, if you're using this argument then we can say Juggs doesn't have chakra because they never stated he did in comics.



Well without any chakra then he'll actually die in the narutoverse since it's an essential force needed to survive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Well without any chakra then he'll actually die in the narutoverse since it's an essential force needed to survive


 
Juggernaut only needs the Cyttorak power flowing through him to live. You can take his oxygen, blood, chakra, etc... he'll still keep moving.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats a really sad argument Spacey.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 1, 2006)

Alright, so juggs is an unstoppable insanly strong incarnation of a God...
And there's nothing the nins can do to stop juggs (supposedly)....ok thats fun and all...
Now, lets focus on what Juggs can do to the nins with his slow good for nothing self.
I can't imagine him being able to land even a punch on ANY nin skilled enough to perform "kawarimi" (for stupid people the Replacement technique).
At best this would be a draw....1 its an entire village of insnaly agile Ninja's (one able of teleporting juggs to...well...nowhere)...so what the hell is can HE do?
"Ooee look at me I'm unstoppable...If I build up momentum."

He won't have the time to do so...and even if he did...no fcking way in hell would he be able to hit a Jounin..Chuunin...Genin...or even a genius academy student >__>

If he can't land a hit this battle's over.

Being teleported = Juggs loses..
Getting his soul ripped out and sealed = Juggs loses
Not being able to hit anyone = Juggs loses without a good fight.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Juggernaut only needs the Cyttorak power flowing through him to live. You can take his oxygen, blood, chakra, etc... he'll still keep moving.



He can't live without his soul though


@Suzumebachi: You're a really sad person so, ssssstttfff something


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> Not being able to hit anyone = Juggs loses without a good fight.




How is that a loss? How would the ninja win? By running away from him forever? Thats not a win.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 1, 2006)

If you include Yondaime, then Konoha wins. If he puts a hiraishin seal on Juggernaut he's a dead man.



> Yondaime applies a "jutsu-shiki" to weapons such as kunai in advance. It is also possible to leave it in a touched area, and when it is engraved on an enemy's body, *it becomes a curse seal with a sentence of death!*



Freshly stolen from this thread:
Megaupoad Naruto OVA 3 by Nem


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Sending him to another dimension won't work, because Cytorrak will rescue him (it's happened before).

No genjutsu will work because of his helmet and skull cap.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

The curse seal thing won't work because Juggernaut is protected by Cytorrak, and Cytorrak is a high level cosmic being.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 1, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> Alright, so juggs is an unstoppable insanly strong incarnation of a God...
> And there's nothing the nins can do to stop juggs (supposedly)....ok thats fun and all...
> Now, lets focus on what Juggs can do to the nins with his slow good for nothing self.
> I can't imagine him being able to land even a punch on ANY nin skilled enough to perform "kawarimi" (for stupid people the Replacement technique).
> ...



Ok you really don't know anything about Juggernaut do you?  You saw X3 and now you think you have a grasp of his powers.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Well without any chakra then he'll actually die in the narutoverse since it's an essential force needed to survive



Everyone has chakra. Read my post.


----------



## Air Grady (Jun 1, 2006)

He's the juggernaut...bitch.  He'd win.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut could eventually hit them.  Ninjas tire, he does not.  After a decade of fighting, they would slow down at least enough for him to land a punch, and 1 hit from him is instant KO.  I don't see how they would steal his soul, since as soon as you try and stand still in front of him, you are paste.


----------



## chakra25 (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought everyone who does not have the sharingan will die if they look into the eyes of the MS. If that's the case, Juggs' brain would explode if he saw the MS sharingan. It wouldn't matter how many gems. The MS doesn't teleport the person (physical) into another dimension. It pulls the victims mind... Juggs would get one hell of a mind F#. By the time Kakashi is done with Juggs mind, Juggs would be classified as a vegetable. Juggs will look into Kakashi's eyes and it will be over. 

Juggs is unstoppable physically. But mentally, he should be vulnerable. I thought his helmet works on telepathy attacks where one has to project his mind to attack Juggs. The MS does not go out and attack (project), it's a direct result of Juggs looking into the eyes.

The Hyuuga clan should be able to own Juggs also. Their jyuken attacks directly to the organ. So a heartless juggs is a dead juggs.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 1, 2006)

Naruto will get Gamabunta and Gamabunta will kill Juggernaut
850 posts


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2006)

> The Hyuuga clan should be able to own Juggs also. Their jyuken attacks directly to the organ. So a heartless juggs is a dead juggs.


His invulnerability is not skin deep, it is everything.  Jyuuken does nothing.

His helmet will protect him, you can't screw with his mind if he has it, or his helmet, that is just how it goes.

What are Manda or Gama going to do to him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut could just use a thunderclap and kill everyone.

He can create thunderclaps as powerful as nuclear warheads.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Juggernaut could just use a thunderclap and kill everyone.
> 
> He can create thunderclaps as powerful as nuclear warheads.


I forgot about those.  Yea, he can take out those dodging and flipping ninjas with one of these.  Even the weak ones would be more than enough to KO a nin.


----------



## Tougoozi (Jun 1, 2006)

couldn't someone from the nara clan stop juggernaut with the shadow technique?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Tougoozi said:
			
		

> couldn't someone from the nara clan stop juggernaut with the shadow technique?




Nope. We covered that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Tougoozi said:
			
		

> couldn't someone from the nara clan stop juggernaut with the shadow technique?



Juggernaut once broke the Crimson Bands of Cytorrak, which are cosmically powered restraints composed of the very energy that binds the universe together.

I would think he could break a Kagemane no jutsu.

Just face it: Marvel characters >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto characters


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> How is that a loss? How would the ninja win? By running away from him forever? Thats not a win.



He doesn't lose ebcause he can't hit people...he loses because he'll get MS Sharingan in his face before he can hit someone...so he'll lose without fighting pretty much.



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Ok you really don't know anything about Juggernaut do you?  You saw X3 and now you think you have a grasp of his powers.



It was based on what one of you Juggs fans said...in this thread.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 1, 2006)

konoha would kill the juggernaut.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 1, 2006)

midnight joker said:
			
		

> konoha would kill the juggernaut.


 ...
Mind saying how?

And Jugg's helmet would protect him from Tsukuyomi and Amaretsu isn't a powerful enough technique to kill him (or stop him or really do too much to him). Kakashi's MS is arguable, though (depending on which version of the Juggernaut we're using). Itachi's MS, though, should have no effect on Juggernaut.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Kakashi's MS attack would do nothing, Juggernaut was so powerful that he couldn't even be killed by Eternity, the embodiment of the entire universe! Eternity had to drop him in another dimension to beat him, but he still came later.

Konoha is FUCKED.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Send Juggs to another dimension, he'll get back.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 1, 2006)

He's not that unstopable all you gotta do is use your brain like Kitty did.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

The real Juggernaut is pretty different from the one you saw in the movie...


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2006)

thats 2 much for Juggernaut 2 handle way 2 much Konoha FTW


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

How come no one is reading anyone else's posts?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut hands down. This dude is really... just fuckin WOW O_o;;


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Why is this thread still going on?

Juggernaut could just punch the ground and Konoha would explode like a nuclear bomb.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

> Why is this thread still going on?



People arent reading other posts.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut is not that strong, he cant kill a whole village!?


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut is not that strong, he cant kill a whole village!?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Juggernaut is not that strong, he cant kill a whole village!?



*YES HE CAN.*


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut can kill a whole PLANET.

In his strongest form, he could kill a whole UNIVERSE.

Just face it: Konoha village vs. the entire world's combined nuclear arsenals would be more fair than this.


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm reading everything. Here's what I'm seeing.

Retard Juggs fan: JUGGS KILLS EVERY1 HE DON'T STOP
Retard Narutards: Swamp of the underworld genjutsu lol.

Rational people: Kakashi's MS for the win.

Did I miss anything?

And Mike, don't double post.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> And actually we've seen no proof that Tsunade is weaker than Hulk so far we have encoutered nothing too heavy for her to lift



And actually we've seen no proof that the Ramen shop owner is weaker than the Hulk so far we have encountered nothing too heavy for him to lift.

Proof based examples people.  If the most we've seen Joe-ninja lift is 200 lbs than the most he can lift is 200 lbs.  Or at least make stress based examples "Joe-ninja can easily lift 200 lbs so he should be able to lift 250 if he tries really hard."


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 1, 2006)

AFTER reading every-single post AND searching around the internet to suppliment my knowlege of juggernaut
(so that i do not act a "Nihonjin"... some people have the 'tard, poor souls)

i have made two conclusions:

1. serenade's posts are invalid do to ridiculous ass-holery and generall anoyances
2. the Juggernaut would win without much contest as every definition of his power and the powers of his helmet (before Cyttoraks intervention) clearly show that nothing any konohan could do WOULD do a damn thing except maybe gain their respectful place on Juggernaut's list of who to mutilate.

its OK, Konoha can loose, its just a "what if"; no body has to watch the slaughter if they don't want to imagine it.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> I'm reading everything. Here's what I'm seeing.
> 
> Retard Juggs fan: JUGGS KILLS EVERY1 HE DON'T STOP
> Retard Narutards: Swamp of the underworld genjutsu lol.
> ...






although I am a jugg supporter, I know that kakashi's MS CAN beat juggs, if it works. the only reason I am still arguing for juggs is that his mystic protection may defend him from it. and as others said, he could use a thunderclap and kill everyone in front of him in an instant, hell, he could make one big enough to destroy the whole village if he wanted.


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2006)

There is nothing evident to show that Kakashi's MS wouldn't work; it doesn't destroy anything, it just switches dimensions. 

So Juggs can go on moving around in someone else's dimension. <3

By the way, I'm assuming we're not talking about the Juggernaut who got his helmet ripped off by the X-men and then mindfucked here? Because Konoha honestly could do that easily.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 1, 2006)

> By the way, I'm assuming we're not talking about the Juggernaut who got his helmet ripped off by the X-men and then mindfucked here? Because Konoha honestly could do that easily.




he has a skullcap now, ripping of his helmet is useless.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

> 1. serenade's posts are invalid do to ridiculous ass-holery and generall anoyances



Laughing out loud.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2006)

> So Juggs can go on moving around in someone else's dimension. <3


Yea, or he can figure out a way to send himself back.

Once Jean lifted him into the air, and he kept moving at her.

Also, in the time it took Kakashi to MS him, Juggernaut could KO him with a thunderclap, depends on who does it first.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 1, 2006)

> By the way, I'm assuming we're not talking about the Juggernaut who got his helmet ripped off by the X-men and then mindfucked here? Because Konoha honestly could do that easily.


 
Mindfucked by whom? Genjutsu doesn't work on people without chakra =/
and if he has a chakra system no way anyone would control it. because it would as unstoppable as he is.

They all could probaly out run him for a little while. But he would never stop. Ever.


----------



## Ponko (Jun 1, 2006)

Tsunade could try flashing her boobs at him. Maybe then she could convince him to leave peacefully, or ask if he wants to be the new Hokage. If they were really lucky she could convince him to turn around and trash the Akatsuki for Konoha.

Assuming Juggernaut likes blonds.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> I'm reading everything. Here's what I'm seeing.
> 
> Retard Juggs fan: JUGGS KILLS EVERY1 HE DON'T STOP
> Retard Narutards: Swamp of the underworld genjutsu lol.
> ...



Swamp Jutsu won't work, because Juggernaut can WALK ON AIR.

Repeat: HE CAN WALK ON AIR.

Kakashi's MS won't work, because Cytorrak can transport Juggernaut back from other dimensions. Its happened before.


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 1, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Yea, or he can figure out a way to send himself back.
> 
> Once Jean lifted him into the air, and he kept moving at her.




that sounds pretty frickin rad.. 

yea... I think the juggernaut is pretty crazy. thw whole "ripping through dimensions" thing is a good argument, but i can't find evidence of this possibility. 

non-the-less, if you were to turn your attention to 


(posted on the first or second page) you would be staring at the juggernaut with all of his flesh seared from his body. even if you somehow did this to the juggernaut, he would simply laugh and say, "I'm The Juggernaut!" and procced to thundercalp/smack you upside the head until you were nothing. and i mean completely atomized.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

There's a reason Juggernaut is called 'unstoppable'.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> Tsunade could try flashing her boobs at him. Maybe then she could convince him to leave peacefully, or ask if he wants to be the new Hokage. If they were really lucky she could convince him to turn around and trash the Akatsuki for Konoha.
> 
> Assuming Juggernaut likes blonds.



She wouldnt have to ask. He'd just rape her. I mean come on. Its the Juggernaut bitch!


----------



## Ponko (Jun 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> She wouldnt have to ask. He'd just rape her. I mean come on. Its the Juggernaut bitch!



What? He's not even a gentleman? How rude. I thought he was suppose to be a nicer guy now. Someone should warn the Shehulk.


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 1, 2006)

yea, he would probably rape her before turning her inside-out.


----------



## Ponko (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm... then maybe they could have Naruto do his sexy no jutsu and try to lead him out of Konoha and into one of the neighbouring villages, like the Sound.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Then after he is finished slaughtering the Sound village, he comes back and destroys Konoha.

The most they can do is buy time.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 1, 2006)

> Hmm... then maybe they could have Naruto do his sexy no jutsu and try to lead him out of Konoha and into one of the neighbouring villages, like the Sound.


 
::imagines juggernaught flying back from a nosebleed::


----------



## Ponko (Jun 1, 2006)

Hehe, well, while Juggernaut is destroying the Sound, the Leaf could evacuate. Then at least no one will be there when the homes are smashed. They can always rebuild.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Juggernaut is not an anime character, so he doesn't have that weakness.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> Hehe, well, while Juggernaut is destroying the Sound, the Leaf could evacuate. Then at least no one will be there when the homes are smashed. They can always rebuild.




Here's a tip: When your best strategy consists of 'run away' that pretty much means you've lost.

Anyway, he'll hunt them down and kill them.


----------



## Ponko (Jun 1, 2006)

True, but did they really lose? At least they got rid of Oro. Sort of a win-lose situation.

Course they are all dead, but they took a lot of innocent Sound ninja with them.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 1, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Juggernaut is not an anime character, so he doesn't have that weakness.



Huh. Didn't know that Juggernaut swung that way.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

No, I mean no one outside of anime characters get nosebleeds when seeing naked girls.

Normal males usually get activity in..... other parts of their body.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2006)

Let's get this straight

*EVERYONE HAS CHAKRA* Chakra/Life force/ many different synonyms.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2006)

So, because chakra is real in Naruto, and mythological in real life, that means it's real in every fictional universe?

That's retarded.

You might as well say that since the Ancient Greeks believed that Zeus exists, and Zeus also exists in the fictional world of the Hercules TV show, that means Zeus exists in all fictional realities.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Let's get this straight
> 
> *EVERYONE HAS CHAKRA* Chakra/Life force/ many different synonyms.




Juggernaut will win against Konoha.


----------



## YamiNeji (Jun 2, 2006)

Allright I just have to say that I think Konoha will win because somebody has to have a paralysis justu or something close to it to stop Juggernaut for enough of time for Kakashi's chidori.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Let's get this straight
> 
> *EVERYONE HAS CHAKRA* Chakra/Life force/ many different synonyms.


 

There chakra isn't naruto chakra. Naruto chakra flows down a chakra highway.

No chakra highway. No controlling chakra. Its not a metaphysical thing. chakra highways actually exist in the narutoverse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

YamiNeji said:
			
		

> Allright I just have to say that I think Konoha will win because somebody has to have a paralysis justu or something close to it to stop Juggernaut for enough of time for Kakashi's chidori.



Juggernaut is powered by the magical Gem of Cytorrak, any paralysis jutsu would have to override that, and that's not happening.

Also Chidori would just bounce off Juggernaut.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't even read the comics and I know Juggernaught would rape them


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 2, 2006)

amen to rape. juggernaut's shields can block a lot of stuff.. including paralysis jutsu


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jun 2, 2006)

Whenever these arguments about one person taking out an entire city of heroes comes up I have always taken the side of the many...but this is the fucking juggernaut.  Kakashi's Blackhole technique in conjunction with a brilliant strategy concocted by Shikamaru is the only real possibility for victory, but even then the odds are so incredibly stacked against them that I can't say I'd bet on Konoha.

The only real plausible solution would be to unseal the Kyuubi...but then Konoha kinda gets obliterated in seconds as well...and I'm still not convinced that the Ninetailed Demon Fox could stop the UNSTOPPABLE Juggernaut.

Juggernaut wins bitches.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggernaut could cripple the Kyuubi in one punch, and finish it off with the second.

That's better than any other Naruto character could do, though.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

No no no
Kyuubi would roast the Juggernaught, he'd laugh and say "I'm the Juggernaught bitch!" then he'd kill Kyuubi in one bonecrushing blow


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 2, 2006)

yea, i agree, it would roast him, then a little white "miss" would apear over juggernaut's head, and then juggernaut would blow it away.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> Whenever these arguments about one person taking out an entire city of heroes comes up I have always taken the side of the many...but this is the fucking juggernaut.  Kakashi's Blackhole technique in conjunction with a brilliant strategy concocted by Shikamaru is the only real possibility for victory, but even then the odds are so incredibly stacked against them that I can't say I'd bet on Konoha.
> 
> The only real plausible solution would be to unseal the Kyuubi...but then Konoha kinda gets obliterated in seconds as well...and I'm still not convinced that the Ninetailed Demon Fox could stop the UNSTOPPABLE Juggernaut.
> 
> Juggernaut wins bitches.



You mean one person taking on Konoha. Konoha gets raped by everyone. Even the Prince of Tennis team.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> There chakra isn't naruto chakra. Naruto chakra flows down a chakra highway.
> 
> No chakra highway. No controlling chakra. Its not a metaphysical thing. chakra highways actually exist in the narutoverse.



Ugh..

Chakra = Chakra. We all have pathways where chakra can travel. In Narutoverse, it's a highway. In rea life it's a therapy. Supposedly, Chakra is what  triggers emotions, tension, stress etc. It 's why people have acupuncture therapy.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Ugh..
> 
> Chakra = Chakra. We all have pathways where chakra can travel. In Narutoverse, it's a highway. In rea life it's a therapy. Supposedly, Chakra is what triggers emotions, tension, stress etc. It 's why people have acupuncture therapy.


 
No people don't have chakra. Chakra isn't real. In the narutverse it is. if you cut a person up you would see chakra pathways around organs.



There isn't chakra in real life.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

What does chakra have to do with Juggs demolishing Konoha?


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> No people don't have chakra. Chakra isn't real. In the narutverse it is. if you cut a person up you would see chakra pathways around organs.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't chakra in real life.




Do you have proof of "Chakra pathways around organs" 

Besides the fact that the body can tell village secrets from Water village
 arc?


Edit: 
See, look at the list of favorite vids on my AMV.org profile. XD



> Acupuncture originated in China over 2,000 years ago and is one of the oldest and most commonly performed types of medical procedure. The literal meaning of Acupuncture is "needle piercing." As the name suggests, the procedure of acupuncture involves penetrating the skin with solid, metallic needles that are very thin. Acupuncture has grown in popularity in the United States since the 1970s and is now widely regarded as a safe and effective treatment for a variety of conditions.
> 
> *According to Chinese medicine, the body transmits energy or qi (pronounced chee) through pathways or meridians in the body. The unimpeded flow of this energy, along with a balanced Yin and Yang, account for a person's overall health. Acupuncture targets more than 2,000 acupuncture points along these pathways to ensure the proper flow of energy through the body. *
> 
> ...



This is what I essentially meant by Chakra and its many names.

Edit: [AY-Himitsu]_Yui_Horie_-_Hikari_[Inukami_OP1].rar



> Within our bodies there are focal points of energy that we use, whether consciously or unconsciously, to affect reality and allow us to fully experience and realize events that unfold before us. These focal points are called Chakras.
> 
> Chakras are located in important parts of your body such as your head or heart. Any organs within the area of these Chakras are used to control; and are, therefore, directly affected by the properties of that Chakra. There are seven Chakras located throughout the body, each with their own unique attributes and characteristics:
> 
> ...



And Suzumebachi, before you open up your mouth to bash me, lets read the one page of posts regarding Genjutsu, how about that.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> No people don't have chakra. Chakra isn't real. In the narutverse it is. if you cut a person up you would see chakra pathways around organs.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't chakra in real life.



Nor is there a god Cytorrak.  So I guess Juggernaut has no powersource then?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

What does this have to do with Juggernaut's potential loss?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Kage no Yume said:
			
		

> Nor is there a god Cytorrak.  So I guess Juggernaut has no powersource then?



No one is arguing that the ninjas won't have chakra, just that Juggernaut won't.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> No one is arguing that the ninjas won't have chakra, just that Juggernaut won't.



But why does it matter? It really doesnt.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> No one is arguing that the ninjas won't have chakra, just that Juggernaut won't.



If Juggernaut has no chakra, then the Narutoverse (where this battle is taking place, as that's where Konoha is) has no Cytorrak to back him up.



			
				Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> But why does it matter? It really doesnt.



People were arguing that no chakra means that Juggernaut is immune to genjutsu.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> But why does it matter? It really doesnt.


 
If juggernaught doesn't have chakra. that throws out all genjutsus in this battle.

And he doesn't have chakra.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> If juggernaught doesn't have chakra. that throws out all genjutsus in this battle.
> 
> And he doesn't have chakra.



Page 8. Read it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Kage no Yume said:
			
		

> If Juggernaut has no chakra, then the Narutoverse (where this battle is taking place, as that's where Konoha is) has no Cytorrak to back him up.
> 
> 
> 
> People were arguing that no chakra means that Juggernaut is immune to genjutsu.




Wrong. Cytorrak would still exist, just like chakra still exists. However, the ninjas don't have the power of Cytorrak, and Juggernaut doesn't have chakra.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Page 8. Read it.



Read my response to that.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh yes, if you're going to do a battle, everything in both worlds apply, therefore, Juggs has chakra.



> No one is arguing that the ninjas won't have chakra, just that Juggernaut won't.



So you're saying Juggernaut isn't human, nor mortal, nor living.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Nor is there a god Cytorrak. So I guess Juggernaut has no powersource then?


 
I sure hope you are just playing stupid. Juggernaught is based on a real life world where chakra doesn't exist. So he has no pathways. And he doesn't cast Ninjutsu's. 

No chakra pathways = No genjutsu's. Simple as that.





> Do you have proof of "Chakra pathways around organs"
> 
> Besides the fact that the body can tell village secrets from Water village
> arc?


 




picture of chakra pathways Like veins inside of you.

Look how its around the heart. Real people dont have that


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Oh yes, if you're going to do a battle, everything in both worlds apply, therefore, Juggs has chakra.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Juggernaut isn't human, nor mortal, nor living.



No, I'm saying that you don't need chakra to be human, mortal, or living.

But Juggernaut is not mortal, he is immortal.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> I sure hope you are just playing stupid. Juggernaught is based on a real life world where chakra doesn't exist. So he has no pathways. And he doesn't cast Ninjutsu's.
> 
> No chakra pathways = No genjutsu's. Simple as that.
> 
> ...





> According to Chinese medicine, the body transmits energy or qi (pronounced chee) through pathways or meridians in the body. The unimpeded flow of this energy, along with a balanced Yin and Yang, account for a person's overall health. Acupuncture targets more than 2,000 acupuncture points along these pathways to ensure the proper flow of energy through the body.



Pretty sure those highways are just there for visualization. Not something that you can actually see


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggs doesn't have chakra, just shut up and accept the fact that they can't beat the Juggernaught, bitch


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Pretty sure those highways are just there for visualization. Not something that you can actually see


 
no its not. Thats why Kabuto could CUT naruto's during the sannin fight.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Juggs doesn't have chakra, just shut up and accept the fact that they can't beat the Juggernaught, bitch




-If you're going to make a battle, then both universes have to merge.-

If Cytorrak can exist, then chakra has to as well. IF there isn't, then tell the person who made teh thread to go shove it. As well as 3/4 of the battles in here. If you're going to cal people bitches becase people actually defend a battle in which konoha can actually do something about it, then get the hell out. If you're so bent on Juggernaut winning, lets see what you have to back it up, asshole.



> no its not. Thats why Kabuto could CUT naruto's during the sannin fight.



Using a scalpel made of Chakra. Chakra cuts chakra.  And plus, he's a medic nin, he knows where things go.  A coil is in a general area, all he needed to do was cut near there. If he actually cut it, wouldn't Naruto be dead. Also, I have a Chakra explanation on page 8.

And last I checked on my quote, "Chi"/"Gi" is also a high way/ passageway. We poke holes to relieve the pressure. Doesn't mean we're poking the "highway". These are needles, I'm pretty sure a needle can cut through something as delicate as the highway which coils around the heart etc.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> -If you're going to make a battle, then both universes have to merge.-
> 
> If Cytorrak can exist, then chakra has to as well. IF there isn't, then tell the person who made teh thread to go shove it. As well as 3/4 of the battles in here. If you're going to cal people bitches becase people actually defend a battle in which konoha can actually do something about it, then get the hell out. If you're so bent on Juggernaut winning, lets see what you have to back it up, asshole.


Juggernaught was stripped down to bones, and he still lived, this is proof he doesn't need chakra/chakra pathways to live


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> -If you're going to make a battle, then both universes have to merge.-
> 
> If Cytorrak can exist, then chakra has to as well. IF there isn't, then tell the person who made teh thread to go shove it. As well as 3/4 of the battles in here. If you're going to cal people bitches becase people actually defend a battle in which konoha can actually do something about it, then get the hell out. If you're so bent on Juggernaut winning, lets see what you have to back it up, asshole.


 

no if your going to have a battle both people maintain what they have in the first place.


Look Juggernaught doesn't have chakra but everyone else does. just like they normally do.

You can't just give juggernaught chakra to put him in a genjutsu,ffs.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Juggs doesn't have chakra, just shut up and accept the fact that they can't beat the Juggernaught, bitch



*sigh*

It's not as if they need genjutsu anyways.  They could probably just have Kakashi charge up his MS, then just bombard Juggernaut with kage bunshin and have Kakashi send him to another dimension during the asault.

Kakashi's MS > Juggernaut.


----------



## Anemone (Jun 2, 2006)

Konoha would win


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> It's not as if they need genjutsu anyways. They could probably just have Kakashi charge up his MS, then just bombard Juggernaut with kage bunshin and have Kakashi send him to another dimension during the asault.
> 
> Kakashi's MS > Juggernaut.


 

kakashi's ms is garbage. He couldn't even suck deidara in. 

Juggernaught is powered by a God. Nothing stops the juggernaught. Not even some measly wormhole.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Kage no Yume said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> It's not as if they need genjutsu anyways.  They could probably just have Kakashi charge up his MS, then just bombard Juggernaut with kage bunshin and have Kakashi send him to another dimension during the asault.
> 
> Kakashi's MS > Juggernaut.


IF it even harmed him at all, he gets teleported back or rips through dimensions back, choose your flavor


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> IF it even harmed him at all, he gets teleported back or rips through dimensions back, choose your flavor



I thought such feats were only possible if Cytorrak himself was involved in the battle.  Juggernaut with just the power he gains from the gem wouldn't be able to accomplish such things.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

I never argued that chakra didn't exist, you retard, just that Juggernaut doesn't have it.

Because I don't have a million dollars, does that mean that a million dollars does not exist anywhere in the world?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Wait, are Kage no Yume and Serenede ACTUALLY arguing that Juggs would lose because of genjutsu? No, his chakra would be too great to control, if he had it. No, his helmet prevents such tricks from messing with him. Send him to another dimension? He'll just rip the dimensions with his bare hands and walk on back. OR he just teleports back and raises hell. Why is this so hard for you guys to understand? Or before they can try any of that, he can just thunderclap the entire villiage dead. Movie Juggernaut is not the Juggernaut we're using.

Do the nay sayers have everyone else on ignore or something?


----------



## Hatake Timu (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggernaut vs Konohamaru???


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Kage no Yume said:
			
		

> I thought such feats were only possible if Cytorrak himself was involved in the battle.  Juggernaut with just the power he gains from the gem wouldn't be able to accomplish such things.



Except Cytorrak has helped him with such situations in the past, so he would do so again.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Hatake Timu said:
			
		

> Juggernaut vs Konohamaru???



Now THAT would be funny!


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Juggernaught was stripped down to bones, and he still lived, this is proof he doesn't need chakra/chakra pathways to live



I never said he needs it to live, I simply say he has it.



> no if your going to have a battle both people maintain what they have in the first place.
> 
> 
> Look Juggernaught doesn't have chakra but everyone else does. just like they normally do.
> ...



I never said putting him into a genjutsu = win. I said MS > Juggernaut.

And humans all have chakra, "chi" highways. once again, page 8. I'm going to sleep.

Edit: If juggeranut is going to win because he's powered by a god, then why make a thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> I never said he needs it to live, I simply say he has it.



Prove he has it.

By your logic, because characters in DBZ have ki, then Naruto characters have ki.

In fact, by your logic, all DBZ, Naruto, Hunter X Hunter, Bleach, and Inuyasha characters all have ki,chakra,nen,reiatsu,and youki!

Besides, if Juggernaut does have chakra, then he can do ninjutsu too, and he creates a million kage bunshins and they all have his strength.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> I never said he needs it to live, I simply say he has it.


 
No he doesn't. even if he did. Only the narutoverse has tenketsus and the inner coil system. 

Thats how genjutsu's work. 

jugggernaught = 0 chakra even in a fight vs Narutuverse.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Except Cytorrak has helped him with such situations in the past, so he would do so again.



But this is _Juggernaut vs Konoha_.  Not _Juggernaut vs Konoha, with interferance from Cytorrak_.



			
				Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Wait, are Kage no Yume and Serenede ACTUALLY arguing that Juggs would lose because of genjutsu? No, his chakra would be too great to control, if he had it. No, his helmet prevents such tricks from messing with him. Send him to another dimension? He'll just rip the dimensions with his bare hands and walk on back. OR he just teleports back and raises hell. Why is this so hard for you guys to understand? Or before they can try any of that, he can just thunderclap the entire villiage dead. Movie Juggernaut is not the Juggernaut we're using.



Again, can he do that without asking Cytorrak for assistance?  Has he ripped through dimensions or teleported on his own before?  

If so then I concede defeat.  If not, then Juggernaut loses.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> But this is _Juggernaut vs Konoha_. Not _Juggernaut vs Konoha, with interferance from Cytorrak_.


 
This is juggernaught. Juggernaught is Juggernaught w/ cyttorak interference.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> This is juggernaught. Juggernaught is Juggernaught w/ cyttorak interference.



Being powered by the crystal alone isn't the same as having a deity step into the battle.  Juggernaut has what he gets from the crystal as his own power.  If you want to involve a god, then the only way for the Narutoverse to win is with shiki fuuin.  All else fails before a cosmic level being.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Being powered by the crystal alone isn't the same as having a deity step into the battle. Juggernaut has what he gets from the crystal as his own power. If you want to involve a god, then the only way for the Narutoverse to win is with shiki fuuin. All else fails before a cosmic level being.



Thats why juggernaught wins. The cyttorak crystal gives him that. Thats his power.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Thats why juggernaught wins. The cyttorak crystal gives him that. Thats his power.



No, the crystal gives him invulnerability, infinite strength, immortality, etc.

Cytorrak is the one who has to jump into a fight if Juggs gets sent to another dimension (unless it's said otherwise in the comics).  Cytorrak is not in this fight beyond what he usually transmits to the crystal.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> No he doesn't. even if he did. Only the narutoverse has tenketsus and the inner coil system.
> 
> Thats how genjutsu's work.
> 
> jugggernaught = 0 chakra even in a fight vs Narutuverse.



Naruto: Chakra highways. Same as chi, as read in page 8.

This "inner coil thing was the same thing Naruto addressed. Although every series has it's own different thing, I can agree with you that they have a "inner coil" system, but it's probably not what genjutsu affects. It affects your chakra, not the tenketsu. Tenketsu allows you to project chakra outside your body.

Genjutsu messes with the inside. Where it's at the source. So in essence, this "inner coil" / high way = chi "highway".

Everyone has some form of "Chakra", be it chi, ki, etc. 



> Prove he has it.
> 
> By your logic, because characters in DBZ have ki, then Naruto characters have ki.
> 
> ...



Like I said, variations of the same--if not minimally altered--thing.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> No, the crystal gives him invulnerability, infinite strength, immortality, etc.
> 
> Cytorrak is the one who has to jump into a fight if Juggs gets sent to another dimension (unless it's said otherwise in the comics). Cytorrak is not in this fight beyond what he usually transmits to the crystal.


 
Juggs won't be sent to another dimension. Deidara's hand just got teleported. 

Not to mention Kakashi can't control the eye.

Not to mention cyttorak protects him from mystical forces as well. infinite momentum means never being sucked into a warp hole.


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Juggs won't be sent to another dimension. Deidara's hand just got teleported.
> 
> Not to mention Kakashi can't control the eye.
> 
> Not to mention cyttorak protects him from mystical forces as well. infinite momentum means never being sucked into a warp hole.



Where did Dei's hand end up. Proof? Teleported to another dimension?

kakashi can control the eye. He's not proficient at it yet

He can't run into a warp hole?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Juggs won't be sent to another dimension. Deidara's hand just got teleported.
> 
> Not to mention Kakashi can't control the eye.
> 
> Not to mention cyttorak protects him from mystical forces as well. infinite momentum means never being sucked into a warp hole.



It was severed because Kakashi had to make the justu smaller than usual to avoid accidently hitting Gaara.  The part Kakashi did hit got sent to another dimension.  Kakakshi was also able to quickly warp a huge explosion a while later, so it seems he can use the justu quite well and on a pretty big area when he needs to.

And it's not really mystic in the Marvel sense.  And has Juggernaut ever resisted a warp hole before?  If so you might have a point, if not it's possible that even infinite momentum might not help him against a jutsu that's not really moving him, but is warping and cutting away the space he occupies.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

I believe Juggernaut once escaped from a black hole, if that counts.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> And it's not really mystic in the Marvel sense. And has Juggernaut ever resisted a warp hole before? If so you might have a point, if not it's possible that even infinite momentum might not help him against a jutsu that's not really moving him, but is warping and cutting away the space he occupies.


 

Juggernaught feats,,, no wormhole but most of these far out class taking some chakra induced hole.

When fighting an army battalion,The Juggernaut slammed his fists into the ground with such force it created an earthquake that ripped through the entire valley and brought a hill crumbling down on them. --Uncanny X-Men #33

Instead of moving out of the way,he lets Spider-Man drive a gas tanker right into him. Not only is he totally unmoving from the impact,but he walks out of the resulting gas inferno on fire and completely unconcerned. --The Amazing Spider-Man #230

The Juggernaut allowed Dazzler to futily blast all her energy directly into him at point blank range until she was drained. She fell unconscious as he stood over her completely unharmed. --Uncanny X-Men #218

took the Fantastic Four's Thing down for the count in seconds with just 3 successive blows. Thing would arise,only to fall back down unconscious. --Secret Wars II #7

sent Thor hurtling across the skies and then through a store wall with a casual backslap. --Thor #411

When hit so hard by Rogue of the X-Men that the shockwave from the punch shattered every window of the street,The Juggernaut simply stood there looking down on her with his arms crossed. --Uncanny X-Men #218

The Juggernaut caused the entire X-Mansion to shake and nearly collapse by stomping from all the way at the front gates of the estate. And was said to be using only a fraction of his power to accomplish it. --Uncanny X-Men #12

The Juggernaut has on two occasions allowed Cannonball to blast directly into him. And both times Cannonball was knocked out of blast mode and barely conscious while The Juggernaut remained totally unmoved and unphased.

The Juggernaut has withstood even Thor's godforce(which caused Galactus to flee for his life on one occasion,and shattered the prime Celestial's protective dome on another) with absolutely no physical damage whatsoever. --Thor #412

He withstood a direct blast from Stellaris's Celestial armor with zero effect to his person. The sheer energy radius of the blast hitting him was so powerful it created a large chasm in the Earth. --Thunderstrike #2

In a confrontation with Colossus,the first blow Juggernaut connects with ends the fight. Leaving Colossus unconcious when he lands from it. --Uncanny X-Men #183

The Juggernaut nearly drowned the Hulk by forcing Hulk's head underwater. Hulk had to use silt from the riverbed in Juggernaut's eyes to make The Juggernaut release his grip on Hulk's neck. --Hulk #402

Harmlessly absorbed a million volts of electricity. --Amazing Spider-Man #229

Despite suffering a significant power loss,The Juggernaut was still able to match Prime(who proved more than strong enough to match Thor punch for punch) in a direct test of strength before slamming Prime back through a wall. --Exiles #4

Tore through a wall 50 times the tensile strength of battleship steel as though it were a "a thin layer of plywood". --Uncanny X-Men #12

He had a vat of molten steel dumped on him by Deadpool and continued to fight uneffected and awash with flame. --Deadpool vol.1 #3

In a fight with the New Warriors,Firestar tried to stop him by heating his armor to the point where it became white hot. The Juggernaut didn't even acknowledge her attack whatsoever. --Thor #412

He hit Captain Britain with such force the Excalibur leader skidded away creating nearly a mile long groove in the ground with his body. --Excalibur #3

Trapped in 40-foot cocoon of solid steel,The Juggernaut exploded out in violent fashion by flexing his arms. --Thor #412

Stripped to only a fraction of his strength,he still is strong enough to easily choke Rogue while she fought to free herself with one hand while fending off Colossus with the other. --Marvel Team-Up #150(it was stated in the Marvel Handbook that both Tom and Juggernaut actually had less than a half of The Juggernaut's power as they had assumed)

Collapsed an entire skyscraper(possibly a World Trade Center tower) with a ram of his shoulder. --Spider-Man #16

Engaging fellow exemplar Stonecuter in a toe-to-toe slugfest,the punches they traded to one another caused earthquakes and was said to be the greatest fury ever unleashed on Earth. --Juggernaut:Eighth Day

On two separate occasions when lifted from the ground and held in midair by Jean Grey,The Juggernaut proves unstoppable by continuing to advance toward her irregardless despite having no physical footholds or leverage.

Having magically been stripped of all of his flesh,The Juggernaut still stood before his enemy to complete the battle as merely a skeleton. --Juggernaut OneShot

The Juggernaut walked right through a stream of Chamber's full power bio energy blast. Despite Chamber exerting so much effort into it he fell unconscious in the attempt. --Generation-X #61

Facing the Stranger who'd grown to about 50 feet tall,The Juggernaut lept up and toppled him with one punch --X-Men Forever #6

Took a direct blast from the new-look Cyclops that was described by him as being able to "rip a small planet in half" with a smile as The Juggernaut's only reaction. --Cyclops #1

Rendered the entire team of Generation-X,Banshee,and Emma Frost unconscious simply by clapping his hands together. --Generation-X #61


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 2, 2006)

...
The battle depends on if Sarutobi is included, despite being dead and all. 
If Sarutobi is included, the battle comes down to: is Cythroks magic stronger then the naruto Death God?
 The answer is somewhat unknown. 
However, logical reasoning dictates Cythorak is stronger. 
The Kyuubi is said to have infinite chakra, and could blow up mountains with the swing of it's tail. Yet the Deathgod Could only trap it. 
 If Cythorak were unleashed he would be a cosmic cube level threat. 
Forget about mountains, planets and likely more would be threatened with immediate destruction.
Thereofre
Cythorak and Cythorak's magic>>>>>Death god
Deathgod can't seal him. 

The Narutoverse is masscred, with or without Sarutobi. 

Juggernaut is also>Genjutsu.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Shika shika boo said:
			
		

> ...
> The battle depends on if Sarutobi is included, despite being dead and all.
> If Sarutobi is included, the battle comes down to: is Cythroks magic stronger then the naruto Death God?
> The answer is somewhat unknown.
> ...



That's not even close to true, 1) Cyttorak is not allowed to directly interfere in the fight, so that leaves Juggernaut will the only basic protection from Cyttorak. 2) It wasn't that the death god was too weak to seal kyuubi it was that the fourth was too weak. 

Anyhow like I stated before you could either kagemane him, because he only posses chakra like an average person, or genjutsu because it doesn't exist in the marvel universe cyttorak cannot have possibly thought about adding protection against it, or Kakashi MS, once again Cyttorak is not allowed to directly interfere so he can't help Juggernaut out of there. Ino switching conciousness would work too, for same reasons as Kagemane.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> genjutsu because it doesn't exist in the marvel universe cyttorak cannot have possibly thought about adding protection against it,


 
I just proved you can't use chakra on him. He doesn't have an inner coils system. Controlling chakra flow = genjutsu.

Narutoverse is the only place with that.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> I just proved you can't use chakra on him. He doesn't have an inner coils system. Controlling chakra flow = genjutsu.
> 
> Narutoverse is the only place with that.



But in the naturoverse you can't live without chakra though, so without that then he'd just die the moment he entered their universe, no matter how mystic he may be


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> But in the naturoverse you can't live without chakra though, so without that then he'd just die the moment he entered their universe, no matter how mystic he may be


Juggernaught renders Narutoverse's laws useless, HE doesn't need chakra, therefor he doesn't have, simple right?


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> But in the naturoverse you can't live without chakra though, so without that then he'd just die the moment he entered their universe, no matter how mystic he may be


 
No in the narutoverse you die when you run out of chakra.
if you had no chakra in the first place you wouldn't die.

Thats like saying an Alucard vs konoha he dies because he has no inner coil system .......


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> No in the narutoverse you die when you run out of chakra.
> if you had no chakra in the first place you wouldn't die.




How can you know that? That's right you don't know it, running out of chakra and being totally depleted of chakra should be the same thing


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> But in the naturoverse you can't live without chakra though, so without that then he'd just die the moment he entered their universe, no matter how mystic he may be



You also can't live without skin and organs, but Juggernaut did.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> How can you know that? That's right you don't know it, running out of chakra and being totally depleted of chakra should be the same thing


The people in Naruto only die because they needed it in the first place, if someone that has never needed it before doesn't have any, they don't die


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> The people in Naruto only die because they needed it in the first place, if someone that has never needed it before doesn't have any, they don't die



Of course they do, because once he enters the narutoverse it's like being reborn in a kind of way


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

As I said, Juggernaut can live without skin and internal organs, so why can't he live without chakra?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Of course they do, because once he enters the narutoverse it's like being reborn in a kind of way


No, he just poofs there, all his powers intact, as said before, Alucard wouldn't lose just because he doesn't have coils, why would the Jug?


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> No, he just poofs there, all his powers intact, as said before, Alucard wouldn't lose just because he doesn't have coils, why would the Jug?



He poofs there then he dies, and Alucard is immortal big difference  

@Endless Mike: Because chakra doesn't exist in his universe, duhh


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Juggernaught renders Narutoverse's laws useless, HE doesn't need chakra, therefor he doesn't have, simple right?



Yep.

Cythorak = Sealed God = Ultimate Magic Evil= Jugs with Crsytal = Crystal has infinite magic sources= Jugs has Personal Forcefield= Jugs can neutralise magic and mind attacks with his two helmets on= Jugs can survive indefintly without food, water, breathing= Naruto verse genjutsu is useless= Naruto Verse is owned.

Also @Spacey
You do realize if Yondaime was to weak to be able to have Kyuubi killed, and was only able to seal him, neither Yondaime nor Sarutobi have any hope of sealing jugs. Jugs energy source is superior to Kyuubi's. Cythorak is a universal threat in marvel if released. 

Ps: I don't buy what you're saying anyway. I think the Deathgod was not able to kill Kyuubi, just because it's Kyuubi.

Pss: Nen! Ki! Reiasu! Etc! I suppose Jugs would get owned by these things as well then, eh Spacey? Considering none of them exist in the marvelverse.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> How can you know that? That's right you don't know it, running out of chakra and being totally depleted of chakra should be the same thing


 

Sigh Juggernaught doesn't just warp to Narutoverse rules. He doesn't gain a chakra system, he doesn't lose his physics breaking powers, he doesn't lose his invulnerablity, he doesn't suddenly need to breath, sleep, eat.

He is the juggernaught. The juggernaught doesn't have chakra.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Shika shika boo said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Cythorak = Sealed God = Ultimate Magic Evil= Jugs with Crsytal = Crystal has infinite magic sources= Jugs has Personal Forcefield= Jugs can neutralise magic and mind attacks with his two helmets on= Jugs can survive indefintly without food, water, breathing= Naruto verse genjutsu is useless= Naruto Verse is owned.
> 
> ...




See that doesn't matter I don't care if it's whoopie-fucking-doo protecting him it doesn't alter the fact that GENJUTSU DOES NOT EXIST IN MARVEL UNIVERSE. Therefore he is as vurnable to it as anybody, and btw Cyttorak doesn't get to tag ALONG to the narutoverse, It says "JUGGERNAUT VS KONOHA" not "Juggernaut /w Cyttorak vs Konoha" learn to read. So I think both Yondaime and Sarutobi would have no trouble sealing Juggernaut at all

@Shika Shika Boo, yup he would get owned by them, just as much as you're getting owned atm but you won't admit it


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Sigh Juggernaught doesn't just warp to Narutoverse rules. He doesn't gain a chakra system, he doesn't lose his physics breaking powers, he doesn't lose his invulnerablity, he doesn't suddenly need to breath, sleep, eat.
> 
> He is the juggernaught. The juggernaught doesn't have chakra.



Oh so now you're making the rules ?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> See that doesn't matter I don't care if it's whoopie-fucking-doo protecting him it doesn't alter the fact that GENJUTSU DOES NOT EXIST IN MARVEL UNIVERSE. Therefore he is as vurnable to it as anybody, and btw Cyttorak doesn't get to tag ALONG to the narutoverse, It says "JUGGERNAUT VS KONOHA" not "Juggernaut /w Cyttorak vs Konoha" learn to read. So I think both Yondaime and Sarutobi would have no trouble sealing Juggernaut at all
> 
> @Shika Shika Boo, yup he would get owned by them, just as much as you're getting owned atm but you won't admit it



Genjutsu is just illusions.

Illusions and psychic powers exist in the Marvel universe, and Juggernaut's helmet blocks them.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> He poofs there then he dies, and Alucard is immortal big difference
> 
> @Endless Mike: Because chakra doesn't exist in his universe, duhh


What a fool, you forget the Juggernaught is immortal to!


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Genjutsu is just illusions.
> 
> Illusions and psychic powers exist in the Marvel universe, and Juggernaut's helmet blocks them.



No they're not JUST illusions they're illusions that manifest through chakra, therefore his helmet doesn't block shit


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Oh so now you're making the rules ?


 
what rules? Thats the way the outskirts work.

If it was Ubogin vs Konoha his nen wouldn't turn into chakra.

If it was goku vs the Narutoverse he doesn't get a chakra system....

Wtf makes Juggernaught different?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> See that doesn't matter I don't care if it's whoopie-fucking-doo protecting him it doesn't alter the fact that GENJUTSU DOES NOT EXIST IN MARVEL UNIVERSE. Therefore he is as vurnable to it as anybody, and btw Cyttorak doesn't get to tag ALONG to the narutoverse, It says "JUGGERNAUT VS KONOHA" not "Juggernaut /w Cyttorak vs Konoha" learn to read. So I think both Yondaime and Sarutobi would have no trouble sealing Juggernaut at all



...
Juggernaut gets his powers from the Cythorak gem inside him. 
If the battle is Jugs minus the gem, Jugs is just a normal human. 
Maybe in recent jugs comics he's changed, but as far as I know that's how jugs has and still operates.

Also, since you're so intent on this marvel has no genjutsu so Jugs is pwned how about this. Narutoverse has no magic so they have no way to defend against any of the magic based jug attacks. Narutoverse has no magic so none of their attacks get through the magic personal forcefield.:amazed

Genjutsu works by chakra being transfered into someone, I think. 
Jugs has shown he can block of just about all forms of attack and energies getting through, to affect him. Telepathy, other magic, blunt force, elemental, you name it. It gets block. Genjutsu-chakra= just another form of energy that is going to get blocked.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> what rules? Thats the way the outskirts work.
> 
> If it was Ubogin vs Konoha his nen wouldn't turn into chakra.
> 
> ...



I've never seen any rule like that, unless specified diffrent in the individual fight there shouldn't be any special rules like that


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Shika shika boo said:
			
		

> ...
> Juggernaut gets his powers from the Cythorak gem inside him.
> If the battle is Jugs minus the gem, Jugs is just a normal human.
> Maybe in recent jugs comics he's changed, but as far as I know that's how jugs has and still operates.
> ...


He'd get own by genjutsu before that


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> No they're not JUST illusions they're illusions that manifest through chakra, therefore his helmet doesn't block shit



In that case, Narutoverse can't hurt him since he is powered by Cytorrak, and Cytorrak doesn't exist in Narutoverse.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> In that case, Narutoverse can't hurt him since he is powered by Cytorrak, and Cytorrak doesn't exist in Narutoverse.


What?  If you mean it like that then it should be vice versa


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> He'd get own by genjutsu before that



No he wouldn't, because it would be blocked by his helmet and skullcap.

You know, if Juggernaut goes all - out, he could punch the entire planet into floating debris.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> What?  If you mean it like that then it should be vice versa



That's the point. Neither of them apply.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> No he wouldn't, because it would be blocked by his helmet and skullcap.
> 
> You know, if Juggernaut goes all - out, he could punch the entire planet into floating debris.




Like I said earlier his helmet wouldn't protect him against genjutsu


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier his helmet wouldn't protect him against genjutsu


It wouldn't have to, because he has no chakra to manipulate


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> It wouldn't have to, because he has no chakra to manipulate



Well then he does automatically the moment he enters the narutoverse


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Well then he does automatically the moment he enters the narutoverse


This isn't a rule, nor is it true, so no


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> This isn't a rule, nor is it true, so no



Yes it is, in the narutoverse you can't live without chakra.

PS. It feels like you guys are repeating the same arguements over and over, we've been through this so many times now


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> Yes it is, in the narutoverse you can't live without chakra.
> 
> PS. It feels like you guys are repeating the same arguements over and over, we've been through this so many times now


No, you can't live without chakra if you're born with it, Juggs wasn't born with it, he doesn't have it, he doesn't need it, Juggs wins


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> No, you can't live without chakra if you're born with it, Juggs wasn't born with it, he doesn't have it, he doesn't need it, Juggs wins



As long as he is in the narutoverse he needs it as bad as anyone else.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

NO. HE. DOESN'T.

In a versus thread, each contestant plays by their own rules. Not each other's.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> NO. HE. DOESN'T.
> 
> In a versus thread, each contestant plays by their own rules. Not each other's.



Now you're making up your own rules again


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

No, you are.

Ask a mod.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 2, 2006)

So if Juggernaut doesn't have a Chakra System, then he simply doesn't exist in the Narutoverse! Konoha wins!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggernaut can fight as a skeleton. Do skeletons have chakra systems?


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Juggernaut can fight as a skeleton. Do skeletons have chakra systems?




He wouldn't have time to become one before he'd die


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Except he's immortal.


----------



## Saurus (Jun 2, 2006)

i doubt any genjutsu or any sort of bloodlines like sharingan .. will affect him with his helmet on .... i doubt even gaara's: Sabaku KYUU willl be able to hold him ./..... maybe mass kage bunshin lolz .. and pile on top of him with kagemana ... and chouji arms .. and gaara sand ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Then he throws them all off and yells "I'm the Juggernaut, bitch!"


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Except he's immortal.



That will die


----------



## Saurus (Jun 2, 2006)

nothing can stop the juggernaut ... except maybe onbu


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> That will die



Immortal people can't die.

That's what 'immortal' means.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Immortal people can't die.
> 
> That's what 'immortal' means.




He's not immortal though because he can die


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2006)

He is immortal unless you are more powerful than a high cosmic.  Konoha isn't.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> He is immortal unless you are more powerful than a high cosmic.  Konoha isn't.




No I can figure out many ways to kill him actually


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2006)

Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 2, 2006)

The village, The Juggernaut is tough, but he won't be able to defeat a village of Ninjas.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Please, enlighten me.



Shiki Tohno from Tsukihime can see the lines of destruction of everything, so he could just slice those lines and no matter what protection he has he would go down.

Or you could kill his soul, or you could think him out of existence or you could err...


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

This thread has become so retarded. Why couldn't we have just left it at Kakashi's Mangekyou?


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I'm not going on after getting neg repped by someone who's such a fucking chicken that he won't even leave his name


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, you asked for it.

Juggernaut delivers a full - power punch to the ground, shattering the entire planet.

How does Konoha beat THAT!?


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Okay, you asked for it.
> 
> Juggernaut delivers a full - power punch to the ground, shattering the entire planet.
> 
> How does Konoha beat THAT!?


By sending him to another dimension before he's stupid enough to condemn himself to eternity in the void.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Except Kakashi is too inaccurate to target it, and even if he does, Cytorrak will just bring him back.


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Except Kakashi is too inaccurate to target it, and even if he does, Cytorrak will just bring him back.


He hit Deidara, who was moving alot fasater than Juggs can... just not very well.

And just like Cytorrak helped him the time he got owned by the X-men?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Which time? AFAIK the X - men never sent him to another dimension.

And the X - men could easily beat Konoha too.

Isn't there a rule about putting Naruto characters up against people who can destroy planets?

Juggernaut can destroy planets, but you are still arguing against him!

Juggernaut just goes to some random point, and they don't even know he is there and never get a chance to even try to attack him, and then he punches the ground and blows up the planet.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Hahaha, kagemane, hilarious.  Someone whose power is to be unstoppable, powered by a god, being weaker than Tayuya.
> 
> Clog up his nose for all that I care, he doesn't eat, breathe, or sleep.  He could probably exhale with enough force to blow them out anyways.




What if Shino commands some flesh eatting bugs that get inside Juggs (by whatever means) and they eat him from the inside out?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2006)

They can't, he is invincible, inside and out.  If his organs were vulnerable, he would have died long ago.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Except Kakashi is too inaccurate to target it, and even if he does, Cytorrak will just bring him back.



And that would be directly interfering


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> What if Shino commands some flesh eatting bugs that get inside Juggs (by whatever means) and they eat him from the inside out?


 
what flesh eating bugs?...the destruction bugs eat chakra -_-;;

Juggernaught has no chakra.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Spacey said:
			
		

> And that would be directly interfering



Which has happened multiple times, so it's counted as part of Juggernaut's powers.

If it doesn't count, then the Death God doesn't count either.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2006)

Neither does his strength, or anything Dr. Strange does.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2006)

Itachi performs: Tsukuyomi
Yondaime follows up with Shinigami


Why would this work? Juggs w/ helment protects him from psionic attacks. But Tsukyomi does not follow the same properties of mind raping as say prof  X or Cable.

And Shinigami disregards the force fields, and attacks (eats) soul/spirit of the opponent. 

Other then that, I cant think of anything else that could stop Juggs? Maybe Kakashi unknown technique, but istead of a body part, he sends the entire body of Juggs in outer space or something.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 2, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Itachi performs: Tsukuyomi
> Yondaime follows up with Shinigami
> 
> 
> ...



Except Yondaime is dead and Itachi isn't part of Konoha.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

D'spayre tried something similar to Tsukiyomi against Juggernaut, but it just made him angry.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Except Yondaime is dead and Itachi isn't part of Konoha.


The original poster did not give specifications. So I assume we can use former/dead members of Konoha.

We don?t even know if its Current or classic Juggs.

Current Juggs loses to many nins individually.

Classic Juggs is some what difficult to take down.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 2, 2006)

> D'spayre tried something similar to Tsukiyomi against Juggernaut, but it just made him angry




tsukiyomi is useless. juggs has been said and shown to have an iron will. he spent 10 whole years diging out of a ruin, heand he even actually overpowerd the god cyttorek, using nothing but willpower. toture is not going to do much.



okay, look, does juggs have chakra? IT DOES NOT MATTER. if he does not, no genjutsu, but even if he DOES, it would be far too strong to be controlled by genjutsu. it is the same prinicible as trying to control MK with it, it just won't work. will kakashi's MS work? possibly, but I doubt it. juggs protection would most likey guard him. and lastly, cyttorek CAN HELP HIM.



 why? because cyttorek is in the gem, and the gem is in juggs, and juggs is constantly channaling the power of cyttorek, and if juggs ever got into deep shit like being sent into a diffrient demension(again) cyttorek could allow him more of his power to escape. evben in marvel, classic juggs can be considered a top teir villan, for ANYONE fighting him, not just the x-men.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2006)

Classic and Currents Juggs is suspitable to mind rape that’s why he wares the helment from psionic attacks. 

In a debate both laws of each others universe must applied and respected. Naruto states all people have charka, Marvel states, Juggs is invulnerable to physical attack (classic).

But, Itachi’s Tsukiyomi is different to conventional mind raping in the sense that it does not use psionic properties to enter the mind. It simply needs eye contact, hell high illusion techniques should be enough, Juggernaut wouldn’t know fake from real, simply because he cant manipulate charka, and its one of the requirements to break free from doujutsus.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

It's an attack that affects the mind = it's a psychic attacks -> it will be blocked by Juggernaut's helmet.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2006)

Tsukiyomi =/= psychic attack.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 2, 2006)

> Classic and Currents Juggs is suspitable to mind rape that’s why he wares the helment from psionic attacks.
> 
> In a debate both laws of each others universe must applied and respected. Naruto states all people have charka, Marvel states, Juggs is invulnerable to physical attack (classic).
> 
> ...




again, juggs has enough willpower to go through tukiyomi, then bhe fine when he gets out. and besides, tsukiyomi is not a win, as it still can't HURT juggs. even if he got in a tsukiyomi, what would it do?


and again, ordinary genjutsu that use chakra control are useless, as his chakra is god powerd, therfore too strong to be contolled for gen.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> It's an attack that affects the mind = it's a psychic attacks -> it will be blocked by Juggernaut's helmet.



Well Id said that we should apply the laws of both universes in this fight. That means Juggs won't be able to block Tsukiyomi since only an Uchiha can stop it.

I don't think the helmet will protect Juggs from eye contact with Itachi.


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 2, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread yet but to start things off Juggernaut has been stuck in other dimensions before and come BACK. His power is from one of the eight demons from the octo-something who are uber powerful, they took out pretty much everyone in the marvel universe. He's unstoppable, invincible and has superstrength. His only weakness is that he can be attacked with telepathy but that won't work unless someone can remove his helmet. So unless Kohona has someone like the Hulk on hand then the shiteth has hiteth the faneth.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> again, juggs has enough willpower to go through tukiyomi, then bhe fine when he gets out. and besides, tsukiyomi is not a win, as it still can't HURT juggs. even if he got in a tsukiyomi, what would it do?
> 
> 
> and again, ordinary genjutsu that use chakra control are useless, as his chakra is god powerd, therfore too strong to be contolled for gen.



Ware was god? When onslaught messed him up?
Or when the Stranger was giving him beat down?

Also, I never stated he would be damaged from tsukiyomi itself (not like Kakashi) but Juggs does not have the means to break free.


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggernaut is not unstopable. 

Hes been beat by Colossus, The Pheonix, Professor X, and The Gladiator from the Shi'Ar Empire.

Crimson Ruby of Cyttorak and the bands is his source of power. If someone else holds that ruby, crushes the ruby then goodbye.

Now if his bands are cutt off then his power is cutt in two. Wolverine scratched it and he started getting weak. Now imagine if Kakashi breaks it with his chidori.

And again, everyone knows his weakness are probe mutants, Kakashi would take his sorry ass down.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

You're joking.

Thor's Godforce Blast >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Chidori, and Juggernaut shrugged that off.


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

Chidori > Wolverine's claws, however. 

I understand that Wolverine's claws are indestructable and sharper than hell. But any random ninja is significantly stronger than Wolverine, so the destructive power of his claws are limited by his ability to apply pressure to them.

Here's something new: Tsunade hits him so hard, he has no idea where he is when he lands and goes and attacks the Sand.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Chidori > Wolverine's claws, however.


 
 wolvirines claws shred anything easily. Force is not even needed.



> Here's something new: Tsunade hits him so hard, he has no idea where he is when he lands and goes and attacks the Sand.


 
 The person who exchanges blows with literally gods getting knocked around by Tsunade? hahah


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2006)

> Here's something new: Tsunade hits him so hard, he has no idea where he is when he lands and goes and attacks the Sand.


Yea, stick with MS or genjutsu.  He makes Tsunde look like an atrophied kitten.  If she destroys a planet with a punch, then she will be on par with the people he shrugs off without feeling.


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> wolvirines claws shred anything easily. Force is not even needed.
> 
> 
> 
> The person who exchanges blows with literally gods getting knocked around by Tsunade? hahah



Really, I seem to remember Wolverine unable to penitrate Gladiator cause he wasn't strong enough.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't like to use this word, but you guys arguing for Konoha are being real Narutards!

Try countering this strategy!

Juggernaut shows up in Konoha.

The ninjas prepare to attack him, but he uses a thunderclap and knocks them all out.

Then he destroys the planet with a punch.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> Really, I seem to remember Wolverine unable to penitrate Gladiator cause he wasn't strong enough.


 
Gladiator is one of the Supermans of Marvel. of course it wouldn't cut him.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jun 2, 2006)

He had taken punches from guys like Colossus or Warpath without flinching. Cannonball nearly got killed when he crashed into him at full speed and did no damage. He took a pair in katanas in the eyes and healed back to full health within two pictures. 

Hitting him won't do any good. 

They have to either get rid of his helmet and try to nail him with genjutsu or use the 4th's sealing technique to rip out his soul.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 2, 2006)

Kakashi can take him, he has freaking MS.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Kakashi can take him, he has freaking MS.



Which won't work due to the enchantments of Cytorrak


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jun 2, 2006)

Commenting on one of the previous posts: Juggernaut cannot destroy a planet. But I think I remember him collapsing one of WTC towers on one occassion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes he can destroy a planet. He has hurt and shrugged off punches from both Gladiator and Hulk, who have both destroyed planets just by punching them.


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Yes he can destroy a planet. He has hurt and shrugged off punches from both Gladiator and Hulk, who have both destroyed planets just by punching them.



That doesn't mean he can destroy a planet, and Hulk or Gladiator haven't destroyed planets.

The Marvel Class chart has him at level 3. That means strong as hell but not planet destroying strong. 

By saying he can destroy planets your talking about putting him in the same class as Galactus Thanos and The Pheonix. I don't think so brother.


----------



## Lucidious (Jun 2, 2006)

ZOMG this has gotten a little outa hand! anyone who has done any reasearch on juggernaut (or read any of the comics) KNOWS (since this is now a fact) that JUGGERNAUT would pwn the shit out of konoha. 

(i would flame spacy here because of how illogical his logic is... but its not worth my time)

Ok, lets say (adversly to how the battledome works) that Juggs does get chakra when he begins this fight. He doesn't need anything else normal people do to live, so why the fuck would he need this new life-force crap? 
ok, now that he has chakra he is suceptable to gens. he rips out his coils AND his own FUCKING HEART. no more chakra. whats that? oh, you're the juggernaut right? 
yea, that's what i thought. go ahead, now you can punch the ground anyways, completely demolishing an area large enough to take out ALL the villages. oh, you're organs grew back by the time the alst screems of the innocent faded. god damn your a badass. 

sorry, there is too much evidence for the juggernaut, and too much retardation in the defense of the konoha. 

spacy and serenade.. omg, you guys ride the short bus to school don't you? its ok! nobody's judging you! everyone's special in their own special way! endless mike is insisting on demolishing the entire planet for some reason, but thats ok, his point is still valid.. points emminating from the short bus are not,  that's your special ability!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> Chidori > Wolverine's claws, however.
> 
> I understand that Wolverine's claws are indestructable and sharper than hell. But any random ninja is significantly stronger than Wolverine, so the destructive power of his claws are limited by his ability to apply pressure to them.
> 
> Here's something new: Tsunade hits him so hard, he has no idea where he is when he lands and goes and attacks the Sand.



There are like, five guys in ALL of Naruto who could beat Wolverine.



> spacy and serenade.. omg, you guys ride the short bus to school don't you? its ok! nobody's judging you! everyone's special in their own special way! endless mike is insisting on demolishing the entire planet for some reason, but thats ok, his point is still valid.. points emminating from the short bus are not, that's your special ability!



AH HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 2, 2006)

Lucidious said:
			
		

> ZOMG this has gotten a little outa hand! anyone who has done any reasearch on juggernaut (or read any of the comics) KNOWS (since this is now a fact) that JUGGERNAUT would pwn the shit out of konoha.
> 
> (i would flame spacy here because of how illogical his logic is... but its not worth my time)
> 
> ...



Its a Valid arguement. Seing as how Juggernaut has been PWNED by the X-Men time after time after time. What makes Konoha deferent?

And why wouldn't the MS work? Even though the jewel was indeed inhanced by Black Tom and then again by Emma Frost. But what good did it do? Nothing. Professor X and Jean Grey still and forever will be Juggernauts weakness.

So again, I'll ask, why the hell won't MS work?

And Kakashi will indeed slice the bands in half.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Agent Mars said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean he can destroy a planet, and Hulk or Gladiator haven't destroyed planets.
> 
> The Marvel Class chart has him at level 3. That means strong as hell but not planet destroying strong.
> 
> By saying he can destroy planets your talking about putting him in the same class as Galactus Thanos and The Pheonix. I don't think so brother.



Gladiator and Hulk both destroyed planets by punching them. I can show you scans if you want.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Like I said before both Genjutsu and hagemane would work perfectly against Juggs and if you disagree then too bad for you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

No, if I disagree, that means you're wrong.

What part of 'his helmet protects his mind' don't you get?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Agent Mars said:
			
		

> Its a Valid arguement. Seing as how Juggernaut has been PWNED by the X-Men time after time after time. What makes Konoha deferent?
> 
> And why wouldn't the MS work? Even though the jewel was indeed inhanced by Black Tom and then again by Emma Frost. But what good did it do? Nothing. Professor X and Jean Grey still and forever will be Juggernauts weakness.
> 
> ...



First of all, his helmet. Second of all, Tsykiomi isnt the same as just turning someone off.



> Like I said before both Genjutsu and hagemane would work perfectly against Juggs and if you disagree then too bad for you.



If Tayuya can break out of Kagemane jutsu with physical strength, so can the Juggernaut.

But ok, say Kagemane does work. What then? They can't kill him. What can they do to him?


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 2, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Gladiator and Hulk both destroyed planets by punching them. I can show you scans if you want.



Crap, yeah I forgot I remember know Gladiator did destroy planets but I don't remember Hulk doing so, even though his power is limitless. My bad. But Juggernaut?

And Kakashi would tear his helmet off with Chidori.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggernaut beat those guys, so he can do it too.

Also he resisted Thor's Godforce blast


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Agent Mars said:
			
		

> Crap, yeah I forgot I remember know Gladiator did destroy planets but I don't remember Hulk doing so, even though his power is limitless. My bad. But Juggernaut?
> 
> And Kakashi would tear his helmet off with Chidori.



Kakashi would get swatted like a fly if he tried that.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, either jutsu work on Juggernaut and Konoha wins, or Juggernaut fails to hit anything, because he is incredibly slow, and it is a draw. Given their vast speed difference, most Ninja should be able to comfortably run away from Juggernaut, sleep for a few hours, and run away again. They would live the rest of their lives as nomads, but they don't die. Well, not without having raised new children at least.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

Juggernaught could just thunderclap konoha into nothingness.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Or Juggernaut punches the ground and blows up the planet.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> Well, either jutsu work on Juggernaut and Konoha wins, or Juggernaut fails to hit anything, because he is incredibly slow, and it is a draw. Given their vast speed difference, most Ninja should be able to comfortably run away from Juggernaut, sleep for a few hours, and run away again. They would live the rest of their lives as nomads, but they don't die. Well, not without having raised new children at least.




Or he could just thunderclap the planet and kill them all at once.


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 2, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Kakashi would get swatted like a fly if he tried that.



Kakashi would use a clone and attack him from behind. 

You guys give Juggernaut to much speed credit, and the guy isn't really smart either.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

He doesn't need to be. He could kill everyone in the village with a single punch.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2006)

> I don't remember Hulk doing so, even though his power is limitless.


There was a meteor twice the size of Earth heading for Earth, and he jumped up and smashed it to bits.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Or he could just thunderclap the planet and kill them all at once.


Well, yeah, all Juggernaut versions who can blow up planets win by default, all others lose by default (Juggernaut after getting depowered, or Movie Juggernaut for example).


----------



## Havoc (Jun 2, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> The original poster did not give specifications. So I assume we can use former/dead members of Konoha.
> 
> We don?t even know if its Current or classic Juggs.
> 
> ...



Current Juggs isn't depowered anymore or atleast he a lot closer to classic than he was.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 2, 2006)

> or Movie Juggernaut for example).


 
Pfft thats not even juggernaut. Thats some lame who stole his name . He ran into a wall and got beat. I doubt he could beat naruto let alone konoha.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 2, 2006)

Why...every thread involving a Marvel or DC character ends with..

"He's immortal, that wouldn't work, cosmic lvl, haha n00bs go do some research"

How about, Kakashi+MS Teleports Juggs his head (to anywhere)...if he's able to survive that I rest my case.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> Why...every thread involving a Marvel or DC character ends with..
> 
> "He's immortal, that wouldn't work, cosmic lvl, haha n00bs go do some research"
> 
> How about, Kakashi+MS Teleports Juggs his head (to anywhere)...if he's able to survive that I rest my case.



Yes he can indeed survive that. You rest your case.


----------



## earthshine (Jun 2, 2006)

> Kakashi would use a clone and attack him from behind.
> 
> You guys give Juggernaut to much speed credit, and the guy isn't really smart either.




actually, yes he is. he is no rocket scientist, but he is not dumb either. he was even able to learn magic while trapt in a diffrient demension, how can a stupid person learn occult arts?



seriously, people think juggs is weaker than he really is for one reason: HE HOLDS BACK. ALOT. why? because he is never fighting somewhere other than earth, and as he lives there, demolishing large areas in every fight is out of the question.


 juggs was able to beat down hulk, who deatroyed a meteor 2 times the size of earth, therefore he can do it. thor is an actualy god, but juggs was still too much, even for him. one of hius thunderclaps could destroy a major city, konoha and everyone in it wolud get demolished


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Seriously, why is this thread still here?

Juggernaut wins, just accept it.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

The ONLY way for Konoha to win is if Kakashi uses MS to take them all to the dimension where Cytorrak is, and kill him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

Kill Cytorrak?

LOL.

Cytorrak can easily destroy entire galaxies!

Even the combined DBZ cast could not beat Cytorrak, what makes you think anyone from Naruto can?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 2, 2006)

A joke makes me think they can....


----------



## Marsala (Jun 2, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Juggernaught could just thunderclap konoha into nothingness.


I guess that explains why the X-Men have been dead since the '60s, when Juggernaut thunderclapped _them_ into nothingness.

Oh wait.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 2, 2006)

X-Men die all the time.


----------



## Blue (Jun 3, 2006)

You know who completely sucks? Endless Mike. Also Serenade gets mention for flame-ness.

People like you guys make debating on the internet unpleasant. <3


----------



## earthshine (Jun 3, 2006)

> You know who completely sucks? Endless Mike. Also Serenade gets mention for flame-ness.
> 
> People like you guys make debating on the internet unpleasant. <3




unless you like conflict and watching people make asses of themselvs, as if you do people like them make it almost Euphoric


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 3, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> You know who completely sucks? Endless Mike. Also Serenade gets mention for flame-ness.
> 
> People like you guys make debating on the internet unpleasant. <3




I'm ok though, right?


----------



## Blue (Jun 3, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> I'm ok though, right?


You drive me nuts with the Naruto-always-dies bit (I'm sure it's mutual XD) but yeah.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 3, 2006)

What's wrong with Endless Mike?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 3, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Endless Mike?


His insistence on idiotic high-end extrapolations like Juggernaut smashing planets and Cyttorak helping out Juggernaut whenever he needs it.

Gladiator may have smashed planets, but his strength is proportional to his confidence and varies greatly between stories. Colossus has survived Gladiator's punches, and he certainly isn't planet-smashing.

Hulk also has variable strength, as it is proportional to his anger, and besides, that "meteor twice the size of Earth" (as if such a thing could exist) was idiotic. I've seen the scans, and it wasn't nearly that big. 

Finally, Cyttorak does _not_ help out Juggernaut whenever he needs it. Juggernaut has rebelled against him several times and has even had his powers vastly reduced by Cyttorak at times. Cyttorak is just as likely to leave Juggernaut floating in limbo for several years as he is to help Juggernaut out. Plus, it's a pathetically cheap tactic. Superman occasionally helps Batman out, but no one can say that Batman would beat the Hulk because Superman would come to his aid.

Juggernaut's greatest power is his resistance to attacks, which allows him to shrug off anything up to Thor's God Essence blast. However, his actual strength is not nearly as great; his punches are powerful, but not too far above what the Thing and Colossus can do. The X-Men have defeated him many times without being thunderclapped into oblivion, and Spider-Man has beaten him by sinking him into cement. Jiraiya's Swamp of the Underworld wouldn't stop him completely, but it would slow him tremendously.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 3, 2006)

Marsala said:
			
		

> His insistence on idiotic high-end extrapolations like Juggernaut smashing planets and Cyttorak helping out Juggernaut whenever he needs it.
> 
> Gladiator may have smashed planets, but his strength is proportional to his confidence and varies greatly between stories. Colossus has survived Gladiator's punches, and he certainly isn't planet-smashing.
> 
> ...




Most of what you said is true, but Juggs is a lot stronger than The Thing and Colossus, and the only times I can think of the X-men beating him is either due to the plot or by means of a telepathic.  Even if they were to injure Juggs some way he would still survive, even if they destroyed every vital organ in his body.  I'm not too sure about the teleportation thing though.

Edit:  Also the thing with Hulk in the picture it may not have been portrayed as being twice the size of Earth, but it could have been said in the actual comic it was.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 3, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Most of what you said is true, but Juggs is a lot stronger than The Thing and Colossus, and the only times I can think of the X-men beating him is either due to the plot or by means of a telepathic.  Even if they were to injure Juggs some way he would still survive, even if they destroyed every vital organ in his body.  I'm not too sure about the teleportation thing though.


While Juggernaut may be stronger than them, he isn't _that_ much stronger, i.e. destroy the world stronger. And Konoha should be able to take advantage of the telepathic weakness.

Saying that Juggernaut is immune to genjutsu because he has no chakra system is stupid. When we put characters up against each other, we assume their powers will work as usual against each other or else there isn't much point. What if we dropped, say, Emperor Palpatine into the Narutoverse and put him against Inari? Would Inari just shoot him in the head and win because "There's no Force in the Narutoverse"? Of course not.

Also, genjutsu operates through the senses, not directly through telepathy, so Juggernaut may be vulnerable to it even through his helmet. Genjutsu is not a traditional mental attack and so wouldn't be blocked out in the same way. 

And if worse comes to worst, the Konoha ninja can just rip off his helmet AND his skullcap. They certainly have the numbers to do so.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 3, 2006)

But I think that most were saying that while genjutsu would work that's not winning, unless you saying genjutsu can be used to hold him then they can attack him physically in some way.

Edit: I haven't watched Naruto since the fillers started so I don't remember a lot.  Can genjutsu be fought of with strong willpower?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 3, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> But I think that most were saying that while genjutsu would work that's not winning, unless you saying genjutsu can be used to hold him then they can attack him physically in some way.


Presumably it could be used to just make Juggernaut go away, as the X-Men usually do. Killing or immobilizing him permanently is obviously out of the question.


> Edit: I haven't watched Naruto since the fillers started so I don't remember a lot.  Can genjutsu be fought of with strong willpower?


It's unclear. It takes focusing one's chakra, which is a skill beyond pure willpower.

Anyway, the best best is Kakashi's dimension dump. Juggernaut has no way to stop that, unless we use his all-time most powerful, dimension-smashing version (unfair, as he was only like that for a short time) or Cyttorak bails him out (unlikely, as Cyttorak doesn't directly interfere with the Juggernaut most of the time and could easily send him back home to the Marvel Universe instead).


----------



## Envy (Jun 3, 2006)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> You drive me nuts with the Naruto-always-dies bit (I'm sure it's mutual XD) but yeah.



I'm guessing you haven't seen Suzumebachi's other posts then.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 3, 2006)

...
I've changed my mind. Naruto Ninja's would win. Read below for why.
Things like chakra, nen, ki, and reitsu should not be grouped together and said to have the same effects. They are completly different types of energy. Just as Juggenauts magic is. In fact,  how these energies would react to one another is a relatively speculative debate. The only way to really determine how they would far against one another is to look at thier propeties. If in fact certain similar properties are present, then there is means to assign effect. For intances, I believe it said Juggenaut can erect a personal forcefield which is impenetrable to physical attack. IMO, but how can we then say it can defend against chakra? Chakra is a enegy type. A foreign one at that. Is chakra like psionic energy, I dunno. Does the energy type of chakra not exist in  the marvel universe, yes. Based on this fact alone, we must actually consider that chakra could very well be so unique that it defies the whole impenetrable to physical damage juggernaut notion. In this sense, an attack like chidori could very well penetrate. Given that it's propeties are unique.

Moreover, Juggernaut is susceptible to psionic energy, and I think one other energy I can't remember. This shows that utilzing certain energy types makes all the differnece. 

As for the fight itself, we can't really determine how chakra would measure against magic, especially with regards to jutsu-spells.  In terms of genjutsu- it could be comparable to magic. However, I think it's diffrent. 
Chakra goes within the body and effects the senses. Juggenaut apparently does not operate with senses. :amazed Nonetheless, that does not mean that the propeties of chakra may not be uniquie enough to forgo that stipulation. 

*Juggernaut is retardly slow. I totally forgot this.* 
So even if we presume Juggenaut  can thunderclap, which I believe is possible, that wouldn't help. (Thunderclapping really only requires lots of strength, but it's damage wouldn't necessarily be all that effective. ) 

Omg and what I said about the Deathgod not working, I take that back. 
The Deathgod is what governs all forms of death in the Naruto verse. Cythorak is a God in the marvel verse. That being said Cythorak would not be the one trying to get sealed. Instead it would be juggenaut, a servant/user of cythoraks power. So basically, if you think the Deathgod cannot seal Juggenaut, who is not the fully powered cythorak, you are contending that a cosmic like Mister Death in the marvel verse could not just own jugs. 

Naruto ninja's would win. 
Displacement, temperary disabling, or sealing is why.

------
Ps: Juggernaut cannot blow up planets with his punches.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 3, 2006)

^You win (I though I was already done with this, but apparently not...anyway, if anyone dares to disagree with the above post...I'll probably really be done.)


----------



## Envy (Jun 3, 2006)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> ^You win (I though I was already done with this, but apparently not...anyway, if anyone dares to disagree with the above post...I'll probably really be done.)



Seriously though, I want Konoha to win, but isn't Shikik Fuuin like.. You're required to be still? Anyways, best bet would be Kakashi MS. 

To all the juggernaut fanboys. Just screw this thread if you're going to elevate Juggernaut to a level where Konoha -can't- have a chance to win. Seriously.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 3, 2006)

> Seriously though, I want Konoha to win, but isn't Shikik Fuuin like.. You're required to be still? Anyways, best bet would be Kakashi MS.


Being biased like that = loss, even if your right


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay, that Spider-man comic was pure jobbing. I read it, and it was crap. Sinking him into cement would NOT hold him for any more than a few seconds.

I suppose you also think Spider-man legitimately beat Firelord and the Silver Surfer, right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh, and BTW, the only reason I'm allowing Cytorrak to infterfere is because you are allowing the Death God. The Death God is not a resident of Konoha, so summoning it counts as getting outside help. If the ninjas are allowed to do that, then so is Juggernaut.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 4, 2006)

> Oh, and BTW, the only reason I'm allowing Cytorrak to infterfere is because you are allowing the Death God. The Death God is not a resident of Konoha, so summoning it counts as getting outside help. If the ninjas are allowed to do that, then so is Juggernaut.


The shiki fuijiin (however the hell you spell it) is a jutsu that a ninja can use.

Juggernaut getting Cyttorak to help him is not a technique.

They are two different things...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2006)

No, but it's something that Juggernaut does regularly.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought that Cyttorak helps Juggs if he wants to not if Juggs calls him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2006)

You're splitting hairs now.


----------



## Envy (Jun 4, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Being biased like that = loss, even if your right




Lets clarify, I want them to win because the thread itself was so biased. You're putting Juggernaut on a  godly level so that -nothing- can beat him. There's no point. It's just a trendwhore. Oh yeah, they said Juggs is gonna win so I'll vote for him too.

It's stupid. Kakashi's MS = win. Even if he's in that certain dimension temporarily, it's still a win. How long would it take him to get back into Narutoverse, fuck. Seriously. Put some common sense into the fight.


----------



## Geese (Jun 4, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Just face it: Marvel characters >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto characters




Understatement of the century.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 4, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> No, but it's something that Juggernaut does regularly.


Oh really? When has Juggernaut ever voluntarily called upon Cyttorak for help?


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2006)

Konoha will rape Juggernaut.... um first off KN4+ Naruto will easily stop Juggeruant, Kakashi's MS will easily stop him, Itachi's MS will stop him, a Suiton will slow him down, etc etc, Gaara could probally wrap air around him make him float and crush his ass, Dosu could use his sound to stun him, etc


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 4, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> Konoha will rape Juggernaut.... um first off KN4+ Naruto will easily stop Juggeruant, Kakashi's MS will easily stop him, Itachi's MS will stop him, a Suiton will slow him down, etc etc, Gaara could probally wrap air around him make him float and crush his ass, Dosu could use his sound to stun him, etc




Wow....Half those guys arent even from Konoha....


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2006)

hehe point taken, put since its only versus konoha they could just happen to be there whiel juggernaut attacks, hehe


----------



## Envy (Jun 4, 2006)

Bijuukage said:
			
		

> hehe point taken, put since its only versus konoha they could just happen to be there whiel juggernaut attacks, hehe




Read pages before. Juggs can't be stopped. -.-


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2006)

Juggernaut for the win. Easily.


----------



## acritarch (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, this is sad. Kakashi's MS is the only thing that MIGHT work and even then Juggs can rip through dimensions to get back to this one. KONOHA CAN'T STOP THE JUGGERNAUT.


----------



## shibigoku (Jun 4, 2006)

Tsunade - I, the Go daime Hokage, will protect this village.

Tsunade hits him with all she's got. Nothing...

Juggernaut - Who do you think I am? I'm the juggernaut, bitch! 

And he destroys Konoha.


----------



## Spacey (Jun 5, 2006)

shibigoku said:
			
		

> Tsunade - I, the Go daime Hokage, will protect this village.
> 
> Tsunade hits him with all she's got. Nothing...
> 
> ...



Then Shin Gouki beats his ass


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 5, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Read pages before. Juggs can't be stopped. -.-



Okay, if he can't be stoped then why has people stoped before?

People who have stoped him...

Hulk
Gladiator
The Pheonix
Onslaught
Professor X
Gambit
Colossus
Magneto

Now when I look at that list I question him being "Unstopable" as you guys put it.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 5, 2006)

Earthquake!!
konoha goes poof!


----------

